# 1333 und 1600 zusammen betreiben?



## Skipper81Ger (12. März 2014)

Hey.

Hab 4 Riegel g-skill f3-12800CL9Q (16GB) DDR3 1600 

Auf meinem Gigabyte z79 ud-5
Und habe nun 2 Riegel
f3-12666CL9D ( 8GB) DDR3 1333 
- alle Riegel cl9-9-9-24 und 1.5v -
geschenkt bekommen.

Kann ich die einfach dazu stecken, also ist es kompatibel (1333mhz und 1600mhz bzw.CL9Q und CL9D)?
Was muss ich beachten? Bringt es Vor/Nachteile?
Gesamte wäre ich dann von 16 auf 24 GB.


Ich weiß das es nicht unbedingt nötig ist da aufzurüsten, doch bevor der ram hier Jahrelang nur als Staubfänger dient, lass ich ihn lieber im PC arbeiten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (12. März 2014)

Halt stop. Hab mich vertan. Ich hab bei mir den 1333 er drin 16gb und habe statt 2  gleich 2mal2 4gb Riegel von diesem 1600 der bekommen (also nochmal 16 GB). 

Mein Mainboard kann bis zu 64GB und ebenso die cpu. Habe 8 Steckplätze. Würde also passen...

Welchen soll ich nehmen falls es NICHT geht? Ist 1600 wirklich besser? Es gibt da widersprüchlichs zu lesen.

Danke


----------



## XT1024 (12. März 2014)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Was muss ich beachten? Bringt es Vor/Nachteile?


 Vorteil? Man hat halt _noch mehr_ Arbeitsspeicher, welcher Strom verbraucht und auch noch langsamer (1333) läuft.

edit: Dann halt umgekehrt. 1333 Zeug weg und so viel 1600er rein wie gewünscht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. März 2014)

Also 16GB sind aktuell für den Hausgebraucht mehr als ausreichend.
Performancemäßig würdest Du aber keinen Unterschied merken, wenn Du 1333 und 1600 misscht.
Du müßtest nur beachten, das dann alle mit 1333 laufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2014)

Eigentlich bräuchtest du 4 Module um den Quadchannel zu nutzen und gemeinsam betreiben würde den 1600er auf das Niveau des langsamen Speichers senken. Ich würde wenn du unbedingt so viel brauchst alle Module verticken und ein gescheites Kit kaufen oder wenn der Speicher reicht die beiden Module verkaufen


----------



## Skipper81Ger (12. März 2014)

Danke euch.
Werde wohl die 1333er mit den 1600dern tauschen und die 1333er dann versuchen zu verkaufen.
Vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch n Zehner dafür. 
DDR3 ram wird ja immer teurer zu Zeiten von aufkommenden DDR4 vielleicht behalte ich sie auch noch in ihrer originalverpackung. Sie nehmen ja nicht viel Platz weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2014)

Mit Glück würdest du für den 1333MHz RAM in Dualchannel Kits geteilt beim Verkauf vielleicht 2/3 des Kaufpreises für ein 2 Kit mit 1600er bekommen.


----------

